# MONTANA - Aerial Footage of this Beautiful State



## SeaBreeze

*Glacier National Park in Montana...Absolutely Beautiful!*

We've been to Glacier National Park in Montana, and it is absolutely beautiful there!  Montana is one of those scenic states that I wouldn't mind living in...


----------



## Falcon

Beautiful photos Seabreeze; Enjoyed every shot.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're welcome Falcon, another nature lover I see!  The lakes there are super blue too....gorgeous!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've been to Montana before, and the scenery is absolutely beautiful.  One of those place I wouldn't mind living in...


----------



## Knightofalbion

Lovely!


----------



## hollydolly

OH wow beautiful. If I ever get the chance to visit the US I want to go to Montana , thanks for posting that Vid SB


----------



## rkunsaw

I spent a month and a half there one summer. Didn't see nothing like that on an air force base. Would hate to be there in the winter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're welcome Hollydolly!   Rkunsaw, I'm sure you didn't see much scenery at all at the base, and I agree winters there gotta be brutal. :winter1: Here's some scenery of western Montana and the Idaho Panhandle...


----------



## Jackie22

Beautiful......to me, the Northwest of our country has some of the most breathtaking scenery in the world.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Montana From Above*


----------

